

Why I won't be upgrading my iPhone - OmarIsmail
http://www.productwiki.com/home/article/why-i-won-t-be-upgrading-my-iphone.html

======
minalecs
the main reason is mobile.. are you seriously telling me you are carrying that
ipad with you everywhere. Shopping, going out to eat, driving in the car.. the
iphone mobile web, maps, email is awesome. I won't be upgrading because I'm
getting a google phone.

~~~
OmarIsmail
I won't be carrying it everywhere but that's not really the point. The times
that I don't need/want an ipad such as driving, walking about, going out with
friends is what the current iPhone/nexus one/etc are more than sufficient for.

It's all of these other things these phones can do that I no longer care for.
I don't really care about the iPhone vs Android anymore because my phone has
become a lot less important to me. Basic apps, good web browser and being able
to make phone calls are all I really need now. An ipad in my messenger bag can
take of anything more demanding in a heck of a lot more enjoyable fashion.

------
gaiusparx
I don't see much point of upgrading if you own 3GS. But is worthwhile
consideration if you own 3G or older to take advantage of multitasking. Unless
you must have 720p hd video and video chat.

